# People need to pull their heads out of the sand or their bums!



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I belong to a couple of other forums and discussion groups. The comments I have seen about the terrorist attacks have made me angry, frustrated and ready to move to remote area where I never have to speak to another human for the rest of my life. Here is a small sampling of comments made (paraphrased on some of them because they were live chat not in the forum):

It is such a shame what happened in Paris, it is a good thing that we have good security and something like that could never happen in the US. - ummm 9/11.

Wow the police in Paris must be really dumb to allow that to happen. It is nice we have such well trained police in the US. - shaking my head

The FBI in Paris must have been asleep at the switch to miss all the signs of those pending attacks. - seriously? 

I don't think it was the Muslims, it was probably the Irish terrorists pretending to be Muslims. - She took offense when I asked if she knew that the IRA was angry with the English not the Parisians.

It is a good thing we have Homeland Security protecting us, they should get homeland security in Paris. 

Why are the Germans mad at the French? Me: What do the Germans have to do with it? Him: Well everyone knows that the Germans get upset if they lose a soccer match.

Is there training to be a suicide bomber and how do they practice? 

This is a sign that we need to be more tolerant of the immigrants and refugees so we don't upset them again. - OH MY GOD!!!!!! 

.....

How can people be so dumb? Do they not read the news, read about current events etc? Someone please tell me that this is not how the majority are thinking. If this is how the majority are thinking then I am sorry to say we are screwed.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

As Rush calls them "Low information voters" they seen to be low information everything! 

Auntie that same thought you had has also crossed my mind !


----------



## c.tiberius (Apr 28, 2015)

Some times I believe that it's just meant to happen. To much ignorance .


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Calm down, and remember you cant fix stuuuupid


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mark my words, the thinking outlined in the above examples, coupled with our governments lack of action and folks not being armed all of the time will result in more terrorist attacks on U.S. soil. I firmly know that there are operating cells in the U.S. that are just laying low for the right opportunity.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie,

Good for you and thank you for being awake and aware. You are right....most of them are not. However, I don't believe you will find that general sentiment on this forum, to the contrary you will find our stance to be quite blunt and brutally direct. These are times that call for a strong, focused and brutally direct response. Be ready, for the Enemy is here and they have a mission that includes taking your life, freedoms, and liberties as you know and cherish them. This plan is been in the making for a long time.

What to do??? Prepare yourself physically, emotionally, and spiritually, for the war that is forthcoming. Tomorrow, I will post a thread titled "6 things we should be doing now" in the SHTF in Prophesy thread. About the blind and ignorant? Talk, share, educate, and rally as many as you can to an "eye opening" and awareness. We need to open America's eyes to the fact that we are continually being mislead by our leaders. Know that Many do not want to "see". They have already bought into the system of sheeple lies. It is the easy way out, the way of the lazy and of the one's who choose not to think for themselves. Unfortunately for these, you must move on for they are a danger to you and to this Country.

Good luck and may God bless and guide you,

A Watchman


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sad to say I have heard such comments myself Auntie. It makes me want to jump out of my skin. I heard an interesting comment on Fox news last night that I thought was dead on. While Megan Kelly was interviewing an ex-FBI chief, ( may have been CIA ) after being asked why the complacency here in the States, he said it's simple enough......not enough Americans have died at the terrorists ( ISIS ) hands yet. I thought at the time he was exactly right. Then I got to thinking..........just how many innocent Americans have to die horribly at the hands of these animals before the people with their heads up their collective asses see that something forceful and extreme needs to be done. War, indeed, is coming one way or the other. I suggest everyone just set their minds straight and prepare. 

Quick caveat: I really hope I am wrong, but I don't think so. Just a feeling I have had for months. 

I am reminded so much of the history of the 1930's and Hitlers rise to power. Look around today's world and you will see many similarities. There where a few who saw Hitlers rise as a prelude to war. Winston Churchill for one. The people of the world thought him mad and delusional. They where so fearful of another war, so confident of their ability to control Hitler and the situation that they just didn't see. They didn't want to believe it could happen. They didn't believe it could happen again...........to them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I belong to a couple of other forums and discussion groups. The comments I have seen about the terrorist attacks have made me angry, frustrated and ready to move to remote area where I never have to speak to another human for the rest of my life. Here is a small sampling of comments made (paraphrased on some of them because they were live chat not in the forum):
> 
> It is such a shame what happened in Paris, it is a good thing that we have good security and something like that could never happen in the US. - ummm 9/11.
> 
> ...


Auntie, 
Please have them call me, I'll do my best to set them straight.
Seriously, the Geo-Political followers of this fubar'ed ideology of islam have been doing what they do since the 7th century. It will not stop until our Lord and Savior returns.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And what do all those idiots have in common....

They vote.

Therefore we have Barack Hussein Obama...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Auntie,
I have spent time in the Middle east, It did not take long to figure out what Islam and the Muslims were about. Nothing in all these years has changed how I feel about them.
Doing my best to educate those I can , but with a public education system the way it is we are fighting a one sided battle. You can bet that by Monday the school system will be teaching how it is the French people fault for not understanding the wonderful Muslims and that ISIS has nothing to do with Islam. All of that is BS but it play well in the liberal mind.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I fear it will take many attacks and many deaths before the American people wake up and act. Sadly.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

These are the types of people that public education has provided by utilizing liberal/progressive/ communist propaganda


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I belong to a couple of other forums and discussion groups. The comments I have seen about the terrorist attacks have made me angry, frustrated and ready to move to remote area where I never have to speak to another human for the rest of my life. Here is a small sampling of comments made (paraphrased on some of them because they were live chat not in the forum):
> 
> It is such a shame what happened in Paris, it is a good thing that we have good security and something like that could never happen in the US. - ummm 9/11.
> 
> ...


Auntie, sad to say, the bulk of the people in this country think just that way.

This, you last sentence is just exactly what most of the idiots here think.
"This is a sign that we need to be more tolerant of the immigrants and refugees so we don't upset them again".

The masses here have listened to the lefts' BS for so long they actually believe it.
What is needed is the extermination of the radicals and the deportation of the rest.
The constitution and sharia are in direct conflict with each other, completely incompatible, therefore sharia and it supporters must go, one way or another.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I understand that there are some really dumb people out there. I also know that there are always people who hide their head in the sand (or up their bum). What I witnessed last night was just an overwhelming amount of stupidity. Last night I was angry, today I must say I am determined and sad. Determined to work harder on my preps and sad that so many people will not prepare or accept the truth until it is to late. I couldn't seem to change anyone's mind last night about who was responsible and what it could mean for the US. Prepared one said that it will take "many attacks". Have people forgotten about 9/11? I can't imagine another incident that can claim the lives of over 3,000 people. I fear that I will see something similar happen in the US. 

I looked for a link but couldn't find it for something I read last night that said that ISIS has listed the cities that are next: Rome, London, and Washington. Do they have to be successful in those 3 cities for people to start to think that we are in real trouble?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Statists and Useful idiots.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I understand that there are some really dumb people out there. I also know that there are always people who hide their head in the sand (or up their bum). What I witnessed last night was just an overwhelming amount of stupidity. Last night I was angry, today I must say I am determined and sad. Determined to work harder on my preps and sad that so many people will not prepare or accept the truth until it is to late. I couldn't seem to change anyone's mind last night about who was responsible and what it could mean for the US. Prepared one said that it will take "many attacks". Have people forgotten about 9/11? I can't imagine another incident that can claim the lives of over 3,000 people. I fear that I will see something similar happen in the US.
> 
> I looked for a link but couldn't find it for something I read last night that said that ISIS has listed the cities that are next: Rome, London, and Washington. Do they have to be successful in those 3 cities for people to start to think that we are in real trouble?


Auntie,

Please listen carefully to what I have to say...

MOST PEOPLE WILL NEVER REALIZE THAT FOLLOWERS OF islam EITHER WANT TO CONVERT OR KILL YOU. That is their goal.

The truth does not matter to these idiots whom you speak.

At first, it was comical to watch the talking heads dance and skip around the words islam or muslime or even ISIS and not place blame where it should be. Then when ISIS came out on multiple forms of media taking credit for this and the Syrian passports began to show up, the talking heads HAD to admit that it was islamists who did this.

But even then, they have tried to place blame everywhere but where it should be. And the blame sits squarely on the followers of islam.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Auntie,
> 
> Good for you and thank you for being awake and aware. You are right....most of them are not. However, I don't believe you will find that general sentiment on this forum, to the contrary you will find our stance to be quite blunt and brutally direct. These are times that call for a strong, focused and brutally direct response. Be ready, for the Enemy is here and they have a mission that includes taking your life, freedoms, and liberties as you know and cherish them. This plan is been in the making for a long time.
> 
> ...


This pretty much sums it up. Good post.


----------



## Wingfoot (Nov 20, 2014)

Its good to see on some boards the issue of islamic terrorists can be debated, I am a member of a UK based board that has removed a recent thread regarding the events in Paris last night, it is an indication that even within the pepper community in the UK there are those who still put political correctness ahead of those killed by these nutcase's last night.

In future I will be reading other boards a bit more & will leave the UK board for the times when I need gardening advice.

Cheers
Wf


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> Calm down, and remember you cant fix stuuuupid


Well you can, just tends to be a very permanent solution and typically frowned upon. Not that I advocate such solutions . . . But when I am trying to train one . . . Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Auntie,
> I have spent time in the Middle east, It did not take long to figure out what Islam and the Muslims were about. Nothing in all these years has changed how I feel about them.
> Doing my best to educate those I can , but with a public education system the way it is we are fighting a one sided battle. You can bet that by Monday the school system will be teaching how it is the French people fault for not understanding the wonderful Muslims and that ISIS has nothing to do with Islam. All of that is BS but it play well in the liberal mind.


I too have spent time living and working in Middle East countries. Smitty is right. Just because people don't want to hear it doesn't make it not true. As far as Islam is concerned, you are either Muslim, you better become Muslim, or you better become dead.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I understand that there are some really dumb people out there. I also know that there are always people who hide their head in the sand (or up their bum). What I witnessed last night was just an overwhelming amount of stupidity. Last night I was angry, today I must say I am determined and sad. Determined to work harder on my preps and sad that so many people will not prepare or accept the truth until it is to late. I couldn't seem to change anyone's mind last night about who was responsible and what it could mean for the US. Prepared one said that it will take "many attacks". Have people forgotten about 9/11? I can't imagine another incident that can claim the lives of over 3,000 people. I fear that I will see something similar happen in the US.
> 
> I looked for a link but couldn't find it for something I read last night that said that ISIS has listed the cities that are next: Rome, London, and Washington. Do they have to be successful in those 3 cities for people to start to think that we are in real trouble?


 To this day University system all over the US preach that Bush blew up the towers, that even if he did not he knew about it and that America deserved it. required learning in public education system. 911 was our fault.
UW Madison hired a professor just to teach the course and forced students to buy his book explain how Bush did it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wingfoot said:


> Its good to see on some boards the issue of islamic terrorists can be debated, I am a member of a UK based board that has removed a recent thread regarding the events in Paris last night, it is an indication that even within the pepper community in the UK there are those who still put political correctness ahead of those killed by these nutcase's last night.
> 
> In future I will be reading other boards a bit more & will leave the UK board for the times when I need gardening advice.
> 
> ...


Welcome Wingfoot! Head on over to the Introduction section and tell us about yourself. You may find that we have a pretty good gardening section too.

Cheers!


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Welcome Wingfoot! Head on over to the Introduction section and tell us about yourself. You may find that we have a pretty good gardening section too.
> 
> Cheers!


Garden tomatoes are the best thing in the world to eat. Accept maybe for bacon ... but no matter how hard I try I can't seem to grow a bacon plant.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ReignMan said:


> Garden tomatoes are the best thing in the world to eat. Accept maybe for bacon ... but no matter how hard I try I can't seem to grow a bacon plant.


Of course not, your doing it all wrong, you have to plant and grow the whole thing at one time....... now try again, and this time try to grow a BLT sandwich plant.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ReignMan said:


> Garden tomatoes are the best thing in the world to eat. Accept maybe for bacon ... but no matter how hard I try I can't seem to grow a bacon plant.


You may not have enough composted muslimes in your soil. That will throw the PH off a bit. November is a great month to supplement your compost pile with ISIS. The only better months to do this are December to October. :21::21:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

While Muslims were slaughtering their hosts in France, Obama telling an audience he is going to increase the number of Syrian "refugees" into our country by 10,000. That will be 10,000 Muslims, as this administration has illustrated how Christians are not welcome in this nation.

This is war. This is war, and our commander in chief is on the wrong side.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Auntie...I know EXACTLY how you feel. The AM radio station I listen to had a host on today that was talking about neutralizing ISIS using "precision EMP" blasts as if he was some kind of military strategist and not some yahoo AM radio station host who gave zero shits about what was going on in Europe and the M.E. prior to yesterday. 

It is so frustrating. And I am done trying to educate the people that refuse to listen or dismiss me as "one of those crazy preppers". The shit is getting real. The chickens are coming home to roost. 

People are out in droves at the mall today...buying stupid trinkets and dumb ass shit that will never help them when this shit comes here.

And in the food court at the mall a 15 foot television was screeching the massive problems going on...whilst the sheeple shoveled S'barro, Taco Bell, Dunkin Donuts, Burger King, and China Taste into their stupid dumb faces a million calories a minute.

I'm done trying to wake the masses. 

It's on us...the prepared to be ready for what's coming.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's time to get more ammo!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I am picking some up today. Scored 1000 rounds of 22lr today at Wally world for $50. Not battle ammo, but couldn't pass up a 1000 round brick for $50...too good to be true.



Oddcaliber said:


> It's time to get more ammo!


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

its going to happen here but on a bigger scale and not just 1 city it be a lot all at one time
we will be pushed to marshal law and I will take bets the people will also use this as a chance to loot harm other people
its to late to stop its the gears are in motion at full speed and it wont matter who we have in charge now the damage is done and it will take years to fix and even then it wont be 100% ever.
france has taken a punch , more like a quick jab
this people can do far more damage/ harm with a 1 2 combo
I feel they only used a small amount of people and firepower just to let the guard down when it comes to it cant get any worse then that which as happen.
so next time they might go all out and who knows what will happen then.
this nation is on that hit list and we have the biggest target on our heads and odds are when they do hit as paris will look like small children playing in a bathtub 
some people who live denial need to be put on a island and left there to stay for good , never mind make it a continent in middle of ocean no planes or boats can go there or come here.
im P*$$ED off again
so back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Slippy said:


> You may not have enough composted muslimes in your soil. That will throw the PH off a bit. November is a great month to supplement your compost pile with ISIS. The only better months to do this are December to October. :21::21:


Now that, Slippy, is just plain funny.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

This forum reminds me that I am not alone in my way of thinking. I am so tired of people ignoring all the signs about what is happening in the world. I quit two forums this morning, I just can't stand the bovine fecal matter anymore. I guess I am getting cranky in my old age. I am going to concentrate on the important things, becoming as self sufficient as possible and stick to places where people understand why I do the things I do. I have decided that no matter how much information you put in front of people they will never accept the truth, after all 'it will never happen to me'.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> This forum reminds me that I am not alone in my way of thinking. I am so tired of people ignoring all the signs about what is happening in the world. I quit two forums this morning, I just can't stand the bovine fecal matter anymore. I guess I am getting cranky in my old age. I am going to concentrate on the important things, becoming as self sufficient as possible and stick to places where people understand why I do the things I do. I have decided that no matter how much information you put in front of people they will never accept the truth, after all 'it will never happen to me'.


You are correct Auntie my dear.

There is a left wing mentally ill website that published an article from one of its mentally ill retarded writers that is entitled; After Paris, let's stop blaming Muslims and take a hard look at ourselves

I will not post a link to this piece of trash website so take my word on it. There are more of these retards than you think.

God Save This Once Great Republic!!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy your comment begs for the question... What are you doing reading that kind of trash? LOL

I look at my nephews and pray that things get better not worse. What kind of world are they going to grow up in?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Slippy your comment begs for the question... What are you doing reading that kind of trash? LOL
> 
> I look at my nephews and pray that things get better not worse. What kind of world are they going to grow up in?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Slippy your comment begs for the question... What are you doing reading that kind of trash? LOL
> 
> I look at my nephews and pray that things get better not worse. What kind of world are they going to grow up in?


A good Warrior will tell you that it can be helpful to know your enemy!

I typically do not search out that trash, but every now and again someone will send me something that bears looking into. I also like to watch MSNBC Morning Socialist Show with Joe Rhino and Mike Commie. I fantasize that Mika's head will explode so I can say I saw it. :rofl3:

As far as your nephews, from all indications you and your Sis are "raising them up" right. They will be fine. Evil has been around since Adam, Eve, The Devil and an Apple, evil ain't going away until our Lord and Savior Returns.

Until then, tell the young men that Slippy says Hey! :icon_smile::icon_smile: and that they should do some damn pushups and listen to their Auntie...etc! :encouragement:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Low info Rules!


----------

